
Curated stack of top Twitter threads - nitishree
https://1byn.co/
======
jpsprashant
Twitter threads is notch ahead in terms of quality of content when it comes to
any other form of content and love that everything has been put together in
one place.

------
nitishree
We love Twitter threads but there was no single resource to discover threads
curated by topics, so we built 1byn :) Would love your feedback on the same.

~~~
tsjq
Nice one.

Curious: is it some kind of bubble why I am seeing a lot of Indian names on
the first page ? Is it due to my time-zone? or is it just my personal bias ?

also: that popup for newsletter is really annoying. almost made me hit Ctrl-W
right away. Please do not do that .

